# What about the Practical exam?



## vanasme (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok sooo I've taken and passed my EMT-B course in around August and I'm FINALLY taking National Registry.  I'm a full time student so I had to wait until my christmas break to get the test scheduled into my busy life.  Anyways, I must be forgetting something because I'm registered for my test on January 4th, but I don't see ANYTHING regarding scheduling my practical test.  Before I finished my course we had proctors come in and we had to go through six (I believe) practical stations - could this have been the practical test that I needed to take or is it something seperate?  I'm taking the test in Michigan (if that helps at all) and I'm taking the test through a Pearson Vue testing center.  What do I do about my practical exam?  Did I have to sign up for that seperately from my written test or am I already signed up for that too?  Am I forgetting something here? Thanks for ANY HELP!!!


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 31, 2007)

IIRC, the skills on the EMT-B are verified by your course administrator. You should be able to see that on the NREMT web site by "Checking your application status."  I don't think they will let you test until the skills are verified.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you discussed this with your instructors/educational facility or State EMS before you posted this question? 

They will be the only one that can give the most correct and formal answer, chances are it will be like Md described. If this important to you, I would get an official statement.

R/r 911


----------



## mdtaylor (Dec 31, 2007)

And this page at NREMT explains the process.


----------



## vanasme (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I got it all figured out - my skills were verified by my EMT instructor and it shows up online.  I just for some reason thought that I was forgetting to do something because I completed my class quite a few months ago.  Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 4, 2008)

And good luck!!


----------

